# STOLLEN FAST!!!!



## barnholio (Feb 4, 2003)

Last saturday one hour until closing the fast vanished. we had just finished showing it off to a custumer, and placed it back on the sales managers desk within an hour of the showing it had vanished!!! 
I don't expect the gulty one to bring it back, but damn has it come to this?


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (barnholio)*

Not the FAST!?!?!?!


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (EuroBurner GLI)*

[sarcasm]Oh no. Not the fast. Anything but the fast.[/sarcasm]
Sucks someone stole it though. Thieves. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Teufelhunde at 10:03 AM 3-10-2006_


----------



## FuzzyBlackRabbit (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (Teufelhunde)*

maybe their beating it for information about your dealership???


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Stolen FAST!!!! (barnholio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barnholio* »_Last saturday one hour until closing the fast vanished. we had just finished showing it off to a custumer, and placed it back on the sales managers desk within an hour of the showing it had vanished!!! 
I don't expect the gulty one to bring it back, but damn has it come to this?
















It has come to this. Maybe if they were more available, it would not have come to this. I can't believe the Fast-hype that has been created. 


_Modified by bryanb5.5 at 11:36 AM 3-10-2006_


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (FuzzyBlackRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FuzzyBlackRabbit* »_maybe their beating it for information about your dealership???
















Fast being held hostage... check for ransom notes..


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

The taliban got it


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (barnholio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barnholio* »_and placed it back on the sales managers desk within an hour of the showing it had vanished!!! 


_Quote, originally posted by *(the FAST)* »_My fast doesnt like sitting still.


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

What is sam hill is a Fast ?


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

okay just seen the commercial ..... cool


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (barnholio)*

I heard they were selling on Ebay for a thousand bucks, but $335 is all I saw:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Volkswagen...wItem


----------



## FuzzyBlackRabbit (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (RoadRunner219)*

Hey i heard from a reliable source that your fast is on a cocaine binge in Mexico....shouldn't have made him sit there all day.
"idle minds wander"


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (FuzzyBlackRabbit)*

This fast thing is really getting out of hand... Although VW probably couldn't be happier with their ad campaign.


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (wickedfast87gti)*

man, those things are going FAST!


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (barnholio)*

speedy gonzales maybe? weirder things have happened


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (borapumpkin)*

stupid marketing ploy


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (FLank_Sinatra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLank_Sinatra* »_man, those things are going FAST!









OK.....now, although this is an unfortunate situation.....that is pretty funny...


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (barnholio)*









Dick Cheney shot it


----------



## FuzzyBlackRabbit (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_Dick Cheney shot it









Not again, GOD DAMN!!


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (barnholio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barnholio* »_Last saturday one hour until closing the fast vanished. we had just finished showing it off to a custumer, and placed it back on the sales managers desk within an hour of the showing it had vanished!!! 
I don't expect the gulty one to bring it back, but damn has it come to this?
















honda owner. thought it made his car go fast.


----------



## reflexboosted (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (Armyxdeevubbin)*

wow


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (reflexboosted)*

Sure hope people are smart enough to not bring these things to VW Shows and GTGs this season. If they do, I suspect that this is just the first of many posts about a FAST being stolen. I sure hope I am wrong but one should never underestimate just how low some people will go.


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

If I stole one I would make a video of myself smashing it, then I would send a copy of that video to the OP...then laugh


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (FLank_Sinatra)*

$1000 or a TDI engine with tranny and ecu ,and i'll consider giving it back







make your move


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (Bora_Azul)*

"OH SNAP"

steve


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (vanaman)*

it should send ransom notes
heard the tale of the x-mas decorations that were stolen from one ladies yeard. all through the next year she got post cards from the stolen decoration. Just letting her know he was traveling around the US.
-


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (barnholio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barnholio* »_Last saturday one hour until closing the fast vanished. we had just finished showing it off to a custumer, and placed it back on the sales managers desk within an hour of the showing it had vanished!!! 
I don't expect the gulty one to bring it back, but damn has it come to this?
















he has joined a secret underground fight club along with my fast. the first rule of the fast fight club is there IS no fast fight club...


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_"OH SNAP"

steve


----------



## FuzzyBlackRabbit (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
he has joined a secret underground fight club along with my fast. the first rule of the fast fight club is there IS no fast fight club...









ROFL.....That was hilarious.


----------



## thevwkid53 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (FuzzyBlackRabbit)*

You know thats not true. It was a underground street racing club.


----------



## Don76 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Someone Tryed to Steal MY VW*

ya heres the story,i left the city to go to my country place , and i get to my country place, and when i arrived i went to unlock the door and some guy got in the car and tryed to start it lucky i have a kill switch and a vavle to turn off the gas. here is wut he would of got away with if he did.
























http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f398/don1976/


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

"Psst I know where the Fast is!!"


















_Modified by ANDROID184 at 1:40 PM 3-31-2006_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (thevwkid53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thevwkid53* »_You know thats not true. It was a underground street racing club.

if it was an underground racing club, we'd have seen him by now, duh?


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (barnholio)*

I got him back from the Taliban after Dick Cheney shot him. The Taliban had him street racing in Brooklyn. If you want him back unharmed I will need a new 16v Abf engine and trans. Or bad thing's will be done to it.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (ANDROID184)*

kind of reminds me of this


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (Big CADDY)*

U know WHAT...look carefuly in the reflection and tell me what this person is wearing







or is it me


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (l3L4ZN)*

I thought the same thing before. But wasn't sure


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (l3L4ZN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3L4ZN* »_U know WHAT...look carefuly in the reflection and tell me what this person is wearing







or is it me









very scary!


----------



## DaDa1 (Mar 31, 2006)

is this what it looked like


----------



## asuckiel (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (Big CADDY)*

Does it remind you of the Tea Kettle or the refelection of the person on the tea kettle?


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (barnholio)*

Somebody stole something from the *stealership*? That's *terrible*.


----------



## FuzzyBlackRabbit (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (155VERT83)*

updates??


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (FuzzyBlackRabbit)*









Since nobody met the demands it felt really uncared for and burned itself. Or Did it???????????


----------



## FuzzyBlackRabbit (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (ANDROID184)*

i heard your fast killed another fast and is in hiding out in Germany.
(a little birdie told me so)


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (FuzzyBlackRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FuzzyBlackRabbit* »_i heard your fast killed another fast and is in hiding out in Germany.
(a little birdie told me so)









one of the 600 is gone?!?! oh no!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (FuzzyBlackRabbit)*









these guy's are lookin for it to
















Paid stealership hit man


----------



## Hulk75 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (Big CADDY)*

Is it just me or does it look like a nake dude inthe kettle?


----------



## diabolical1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Someone Tryed to Steal MY VW (Don76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don76* »_ya heres the story,i left the city to go to my country place , and i get to my country place, and when i arrived i went to unlock the door and some guy got in the car and tryed to start it lucky i have a kill switch and a vavle to turn off the gas. here is wut he would of got away with if he did.









dude, that's hot! how long did it take you to build?


----------



## POSjettaIII (Jan 5, 2006)

your fast is in the basement of the alamo


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (POSjettaIII)*

hehe


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: STOLLEN FAST!!!! (barnholio)*

Inside job. The sales manager took it?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (POSjettaIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *POSjettaIII* »_your fast is in the basement of the alamo

I took it back to my workshop at the North Pole. There's a light on it that won't light.


----------



## txmedic_vr6 (Apr 14, 2006)

bump


----------

